# Bareback Challenge



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

-slinks sheepishly outside to pasture- :lol:


----------



## Jierda (May 18, 2012)

Does it have to be a picture of me on the horse? Because it would be kinda hard to set my camera on self-snap and vault onto my horse in just 10 seconds xD


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

You can always take a picture of yourself while you're on the horse.

Be creative, I'm sure you're smart enough to come up with a solution!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Pfft fine, I'll be brave and go first.


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

Little Miss Heidi and Me


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Jierda said:


> Does it have to be a picture of me on the horse? Because it would be kinda hard to set my camera on self-snap and vault onto my horse in just 10 seconds xD



Do that facebook "glamour" photo style. Sit on the horse, tilt your head back, aim the camera down and take the picture. Don't forget to try to give the simmering eyes too, LOL


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

Awwwww I wish I could take part. I don't own, and can't get out to a horse often enough to do this.  Manure.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Darn you all! Why do you have to start a fun contest like this when I'm not at home?? 










Can I post different pictures every day even though they were taken on the same day??


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

DrumRunner said:


> Can I post different pictures every day even though they were taken on the same day??


Sadly, you can not for that defeats the whole purpose of the challenge. I did this to see who rides their horses the most--bareback.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Poor Drum -patpat- Next time, we shall take your schedule into account so you can duke out the challenge with us!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Urgh I can't take part either!!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

I will try, but I don't get out to the barn everyday. Will try though!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

*pouts* Alright, alright... I understand..and hate that I'm not able to play along. Good luck to you all!!


----------



## Jierda (May 18, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> Do that facebook "glamour" photo style. Sit on the horse, tilt your head back, aim the camera down and take the picture. Don't forget to try to give the simmering eyes too, LOL


I will do exactly that xD Expect pictures tonight.


----------



## Jierda (May 18, 2012)

As promised: silly pictures taken of myself by myself xD

The first is some failed attempt at facebook photography and the infamous duckface, but as you can see I'm not good at it. Second is more an artistic kind of photo to show you that that black spot under me is indeed a horse (who was vigorously sniffing the sand, you can see the tip of his ear).


----------



## Boggart (May 19, 2012)

Those are some nice pics, love (lol, duckface). Also the horse vigorously sniffing the sand is a sign that you don't give him enough meth XD


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh Heidi.










-shifty eyes- Sorry for the shakiness, Lol! I was driving iwth one hand and holding the camera in the other.


----------



## Jierda (May 18, 2012)

Well, that's also a way to do it, lol. If only I had a video camera in working order, I might steal your idea, but I think with a cell phone it won't turn out well :/


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I suck at manuevering a camera, especially on Selena who thinks it's fun to be squirrelly and not hold still because she's feeling "fresh" after our first rain in several weeks....So I made Mom snap pictures. lol










She thinks that if she just puts her head down I won't make her back up all the way....LOL Silly horse.


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

Wish i could take part..


----------



## Jierda (May 18, 2012)

And the pic of day 2.. (That's supposed to be my knee, and sock.) My horse obviously didn't care a lot.


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

I look fat in this picture.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

^^^ you do not! Nice pics everyone! Can we just start in or are we out of luck if we missed a day or two??


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

It is really just for the fun, with no real winner. Just the person who gets the most days in gets a pat on the back. xD
It's just to see how many like to ride their horses bareback.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I won't have anyone to take a picture of me today....This will be interesting with Selena who won't hold still :rofl: Maybe I'll use Rebel instead.


----------



## Jierda (May 18, 2012)

Ah, well, I have to admit I've kind of been cheating if you just want to see pics of riding bareback.. I don't ride my horse every day, and only once a week at most bareback (my balance is still not perfect and training him properly is a lot easier with the saddle on), so for these pics I just jumped on before lungeing him/putting the saddle on xD


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

Jierda said:


> Ah, well, I have to admit I've kind of been cheating if you just want to see pics of riding bareback.. I don't ride my horse every day, and only once a week at most bareback (my balance is still not perfect and training him properly is a lot easier with the saddle on), so for these pics I just jumped on before lungeing him/putting the saddle on xD


Don't worry, I've done it too. :'D


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

*Shame!*

:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:

Cheaters! Ha ha ha !!!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Okayyy here we go! Selena was being really fresh and I was home alone so I was trying to get on and get off super fast, LOL with the light mist of rain after a hot day it made all the horses on edge and frisky. She took off the second I sat down on her and I had just a halter on....It was great. lol

This picture I was trying to trot and take a picture...lol










Boot photo









No saddle I promise! xD










My awful smile....lol Crooked teeth and all....Need braces, never had them.










Licking/biting my boot...


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

is it too late for me to join? I can start tomorrow


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

Jump in whenever you want. D


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Suuuuubing...cool idea! I will get to it when I can ...


----------



## Jierda (May 18, 2012)

And.. My pic of the third day. This time, my foot and my horse's neck. I almost forgot and had to jump on my horse while he was loose (he stood still for me beside the left-over trunk of a dead tree (the one next to his left ear), good boy).


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Subbing to this! I can make any promises, 17.1 hands of excited warmblood will make this interesting. Not to mention his crazy withers. Ouch!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

^ Trade you for 13.3 hands of crazy mare? :rofl:


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

SorrelHorse said:


> ^ Trade you for 13.3 hands of crazy mare? :rofl:


 
Closer to the ground, i'll take it!


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

You guys may have to count me out today. My camera is choosing not to download my pictures...


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

Here we go! Aha! 

Sorry about the sideways one. xD


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Here I am, finally, rockin' some polka dotted pj's from spirit week at school. LOL



















Oh and in case anybody wanted to see my horse being stupid, here's some behind the scenes footage...:rofl:

It's cold. She's fresh. - YouTube


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

Loved the video! I know those were small little hops, but I'm sure if it was me, I would have bounced off haha.

And to the person who didn't like their teeth- You still look great! I wouldn't worry about it at all


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Darn wish I could play along! I don't ride bareback much...my mare is usually way to fresh for it, and I also am not out every day...*sigh*


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

This thread is great! i just wish i was out the stables more than three times a week. Stupid Uni!


----------



## Boggart (May 19, 2012)

petitepyromaniac said:


> And to the person who didn't like their teeth- You still look great! I wouldn't worry about it at all


Haha, wanted to say the same. At least her teeth are in a line, mine are more akin to an orc than a human XD

Pic related: me when happy


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

^ That's pretty special...

Me on Sheena Bean yesterday...taken with my GoPro!


----------



## Jierda (May 18, 2012)

You have a pony called Merrylegs! That is awesome! /Black Beauty flashback


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

You guys might have to go without me today...It's POURING down rain and I'm not sure if I'm going to ride at the barn tonight. If I am I will take a picture inside but if we don't and it's raining I'll probably just skip it. D:


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm starting tomorrow... forgot to take pictures yesterday and family's in town today


----------



## Jierda (May 18, 2012)

I will miss today too, as I had to ride my horse out in the field without any way to get up bareback.. And forgot to take pics saddled xD


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

You can count me out as well. It's pouring rain here...


----------



## Boggart (May 19, 2012)

Haha, tough luck for everyone it seems. Does it count as a loss? Anyway, I'm watching with interest


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

It's going to be tough for me all weekend. I managed to get some photos today though before it started _snowing_. I hope you like seeing me in my rodeo gear. xD


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Okay guys...This is my "Holy crap it's cold I'm being rained on HURRY UP AND TAKE THE **** PICTURES MOM!" Day. xD Rebel was being a grumpy-butt but Selena was being a crazy and it was too cold and wet for me to justify working to get a good picture with her :lol:

So here ya go...Me trying to keep warm and him trying to remember how to stand still AND be in frame at the same time.

Oh yeah, and I'm short and he move and bites so I squished him between the truck and the trailer to get on :rofl:










If only he stood this square when we were actually showing him. Little brat, he does it on purpose. LOL


----------



## Jierda (May 18, 2012)

My horse decided today that saying hi to one his best horse-buddies was a better idea than just standing quietly for some pictures. So here's some heads, a piece of barn, some teeth and a lot of neck.


----------



## flicka filly (Aug 23, 2011)

This looks like great fun everyobody. I ride bareback everytime I ride anyway haha. So much more fun and you get a better connection with your horse.


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

I got my mom to take a photo of me as I was riding my horse up to the corrals. I am so cold and wet. xD

Ignore my dorky grin.


----------



## Jierda (May 18, 2012)

Today I got a special treat for you: pictures of my madly sexy bare legs on equally sexy furry horse skin. Yay!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

It's a video still.. it counts!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Okay here's the pictures from today. Guilty of riding her with a saddle before this, but we did walk/trot/lope/lead changes bareback before the pictures were taken.



















Oh and here's Rebel making his funny faces for the camera


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

I want to burn this picture but ack, I have no other way to prove that I was riding bareback!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Okay guys i did ride today bareback but i cant upload until tomorrow morning, im in Washington on my phone  will be taking pictures on my grandpa's mare tomorrow 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jierda (May 18, 2012)

As for me, yesterday someone else took pics I still have to get from her - once I do, I'll upload them (trail ride + attempt at swimming bareback, yay). Today I have to pass because it was late, I was lazy and my horse was great free working so I didn't want to put him through any more hassle.


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't get to see Ollie every day, but I have some pix of me riding bb
Misty (thank god we have both gotten into better shape):








And Ollie from winter time:


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm failing  Never anyone to take pictures of me bareback, I tried and didn't work at all haha.


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

I was able to ride bareback today for a little bit but I got no pictures so count me out tonight. xD


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Well guys here is the picture for yesterday morning on Selena, I was going to ride my grandpa's mare April but we ended up going to the Multnomah County Fair all day and it was dark by the time we got home, and I didn't want to hop on the mare who hasn't been ridden in ten years bareback and then blind her with camera flash :lol: 

Tomorrow I have all day to spend with the horses (Halter breaking an untouched spoky ten year old too, but that's another story...) So I will groom and jump on April for a few pictures. If she does good with that I'll ride her around.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Alright guys here's my favorite old lady April <3


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

Am i able to join in, can start tomorrow morning


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

JustAwesome said:


> Am i able to join in, can start tomorrow morning


Of course.  I just haven't been able to get out to take bareback pictures lately. Boo.


----------



## kcscott85 (Jul 28, 2010)

My 4 year old and I on Jester


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Okay, I rode Ruger bareback today. I am gonna try and get a little more religious with this, LOL this week was really hard with being out of town.


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

WOOHOO! I started today!! it's with a rug though because it was coooollldddd brrrr


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

I am totally joining in! Pics coming this evening from today! The attatched photo is the first time we jumped bareback about 5 days ago and she was like 'mum are you sure? I mean Iv only been jumping for like a week in a saddle...?' such a little angel :clap: It was like at half 9 at night too, and only over a pole about 15-20cm off the ground but still fun haha


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

Ok I wanted in on this but theres a variety of reasons why I can't get a picture bareback, my horse is currently an hour away, hes lost a shoe, I've got the kids for the long weekend, the list goes on. So I got inventive.

Look no saddle!!!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Bobby Lee said:


> Ok I wanted in on this but theres a variety of reasons why I can't get a picture bareback, my horse is currently an hour away, hes lost a shoe, I've got the kids for the long weekend, the list goes on. So I got inventive.
> 
> Look no saddle!!!


:rofl: I love it!


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

JustAwesome said:


> WOOHOO! I started today!! it's with a rug though because it was coooollldddd brrrr
> 2/JUNE/2012


3/JUNE/2012
Nothing flash tonight, Got my partner to take this from inside the car and then i went off and had a trot around! man i have to keep reminding myself my boy is only 2!! he's AMAZING.
I have a bottle of hoss gloss (horse shampoo) in my hand because i was off to wash his tail so i could bag it.









I wonder how I'll go tomorrow night.. since i feed this week in the dark LOL


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

This was from last night  (2ndJune)

btw i was wondering... how many of you guys ride in hats usually but cba when bareback?? I know I _never_ ride with a hat bareback, but always do with a saddle lolz


----------



## HorseCrazyGirlForever (Apr 27, 2012)

( Sigh ) drives to riding instructors barn and rides bareback .lol!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I normally don't ride with a helmet/hat at home. I have to ride with a helmet at the barn nowadays for insurance reasons. I don't show in a helmet/hat either, unless it's a really nice show in which case I do myself up nice and put on a cowboy hat that matches my outfit.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

I'll join, too! This was a great idea for a post, btw! 

Me and Doodles!! 







Teehee... 








Tomorrow, I'll get some jumping our log. :twisted:


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

OwnedByAlli

I don't ride bareback with a helmet but I always do when I am in the saddle, I do admit I am naughty and should always wear it LOL


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

As promised, my girl and I went log hopping this morning. :lol: I say hopping because she doesn't technically JUMP the log... she hops it! 

:lol: my toes are funny.








Ignore the scary facial expression, please. 'kay thanks. 








She can be so pretty when she wants to be!








Funny faces! 








'kay I'm done.  ...for now. lol


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Love her BarrelBunny 

I keep forgetting to get my pictures these days. D: I can't do any tonight, a) it's storming SO effin' bad, high winds, pelting rain and hail, starting to thunder.... b) I'm going to the movies with my cousin.. Soyeah. lol


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Aww, thanks! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

